# Why did You join APS



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

1)I joined APS to communicate with other like minded people about Herps, to learn and pick up tips about my particular herps. 
2)For RnR after a hard day at the office
3)To be able to purchase quality herps straight from the breeder


----------



## peterescue (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined APS to wreak havoc, impose a state of chaos and bring down the dictator.
I stayed because, I really enjoy the active involvement in the forums. i enjoy the social natuer of a lot of the posts. I know that critisism has been levelled at the calibre of some of the advice and while it can be justified in some cases its can also be rectified, which it generally is, in the same thread. I like the arguements. Especially the ones that dont degenerate in name calling but have the effect of changing my opinion or not as the case may be.
I like the fact that Ive got away with murder for so long.
I enjoy my time here.blah blah blah.

psd oops I forgot. The reptile bit is important too.


----------



## beknluke (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined coz OuZo told me to :lol:
That and because another site that I was frequenting fell apart. I just needed a place to ask Qs about my herps of people who keep them... Must say though - I have seen a few newbies here get shot down in flames....
Other than that - it's alright I guess


----------



## peterescue (Sep 20, 2005)

I think your right about the newbies being shot down in flames but I reckons its generally done by those who havent beeen here that long themselves but think theyre qualified to do it. There are exceptions of course but with counselling(and a small surgical procedure) those people can become useful members of the community.


----------



## SLACkra (Sep 20, 2005)

i came because i find discussing topics on a forum to be far more benificial then just reading a care sheet, and i wanted to learn about snakes and lizards etc and their care.

andrew


----------



## Parko (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined Aps because i am after Nephrurus amyae, anyone got some?


----------



## OuZo (Sep 20, 2005)

> I joined coz OuZo told me to



I apologise folks, I take full responsibility


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Parko said:


> I joined Aps because i am after Nephrurus amyae, anyone got some?



http://www.geckosetc.com/htm/available_knobtail.htm


----------



## beknluke (Sep 20, 2005)

Shewhomustbeobeyed said:


> Parko said:
> 
> 
> > I joined Aps because i am after Nephrurus amyae, anyone got some?
> ...



I think that Parko might be after ones just a little closer to home 
Good luck


----------



## FAY (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined because I just love talking herps! Also to get advice about a lot of different things.....and the chit chat to have a bit of a laugh!

I also know a few people on here as well!

As for the getting wrong info....this is why you get a few opinions and not just one!!!

Fay


----------



## Parko (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes Bek's right, i would prefer them to be from an australian breeder, the whole smuggling aussie herps into australia seems a bit strange, but thanks for the thought anyway Shewhomustbeobeyed, it is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Parko said:


> Yes Bek's right, i would prefer them to be from an australian breeder, the whole smuggling aussie herps into australia seems a bit strange, but thanks for the thought anyway Shewhomustbeobeyed, it is appreciated.



Ring Danny Brown after 7pm on 0754387067


----------



## Parko (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks Shew, will give him a try.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined cause i felt like it...great entertainment at times and there's some hell funny people on here.

Parko send us an email if you still got it mate :wink:


----------



## junglemad (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined because I spend a bit of time surfing the net and combined a love of herpetology with my surfing activities.

The advantages of coming to this site are that there is a group of people on here who have experience at keeping and breeding who are ready to give their advice on questions one may have. There is a huge gap between what you read about in books and webpages and what successful keepers do to house and raise healthy animals. Herpetological experience of hundreds of years is what this site is about, freely available and shared readily.
I have met several members here and a few live close enough for hands-on herp help. I was happy to show someone from here how to assist a slim hatchling after another member had shown me how. I have been advised on the best places to buy rodent supplies and such things herpers need too.
I have purchased quality animals locally and from interstate and I can see photos of what is available from reputable breeders around Australia at the touch of a key.
I have sold a few things on the site and hope to sell pythons here when i breed some. 
I can enjoy the senses of humour of fellow members and follow the thread of posts and maybe drop a comment or two.
I especially like getting the Rock excited about thermostats and I like any post where Sadge drops a boatload of scientific jargon on us all, or posts that involve advanced genetics, exotics or hybridized intergrades. Loads of fun!

I realised how much i liked the site when it was down the last two times.
Stay well everyone.


----------



## Parko (Sep 20, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> Parko send us an email if you still got it mate :wink:



You've got mail Browny. :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined becaose I had to.


----------



## ad (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Slatey,
Its amazing how your Slateman Inglish has caught on with our younger members, they must teach it in schools now. You're a popular man!
Cheers
Ad


----------



## danw (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined for fun and also to learn more about reptiles from more experienced herpers.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 20, 2005)

joined to get info off other herpers... and a good place to ask questions if you arnt sure about something...

Carlos


----------



## lutzd (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined because I bought a snake and didn't know how to look after it!  Totally the wrong way around, which is why I don't give other newbies a hard time for doing the same thing!  Then, after I learnt the basics, and knew a little, I became a know-it-all and passed on my few pearls of wisdom left, right and centre.

Then, when I learnt how much I DIDN'T know, I shut up. .... and that's about where I am today...


----------



## Slateman (Sep 20, 2005)

lol AD 
I started this site becaose I needed knowledge how to take care about my first snake. After when Africa joined as a member., I Ireally started to enjoy read the posts. :wink: We started on msn and look what happen.


----------



## congo_python (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined because its a great australian site,easy to navigate and great way to meet like minded people (and it fills in many other wise boring hour's) but now im addicted now, what do i do? :?


----------



## Hickson (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined to meet girls.



Hix


----------



## pugsly (Sep 20, 2005)

I joined to learn and read as much as i could, and ive loved reptiles for so long, but mainly to post 50 billion pics hehehe


----------



## krusty (Sep 20, 2005)

i joined so i could talk to other python nuts
like my self.


----------



## alexr (Sep 20, 2005)

I have always loved reptiles - but didn't ever think to look for people with similar interestes to me...

One day I happened apon APS by chance... I have made some new friends, and got my first herp...and now I am hooked.

I am spending so much time here my wife has threatened to ban me from the computer. (I even put in a wireless network so I can surf in bed while my wife sleeps!)


----------



## wombat (Sep 21, 2005)

I joined because I know little about snakes and wanted to learn more about them. APS is owned by Australians and is set up to be used by Australians. I didn't want any yanks telling me how to look after Australian snakes.

I have been helped a lot so far and will be asking a lot of questions in the future. I also hope that I can help others when I gain more knowledge and experience.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 21, 2005)

I joined because I heard Stevo is a hell of a butcher and knows how to put on an awesome BBQ!!! Speaking of which, when is the next one??? :wink:


----------



## indicus (Sep 21, 2005)

1. Because i made it to the new age; by getting a computer.
2. To hopefully meet people; who have a genuine passion for reptiles.
3. To be able to trade with other herpers.
4. To learn more about the wonderful world of herps.


----------



## redline (Sep 21, 2005)

I joined because I just love talking herps! Also to get advice about a lot of different things.


----------



## stencorp69 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hix said:


> I joined to meet girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



?? Has it helped :lol:


----------



## stencorp69 (Sep 21, 2005)

indicus said:


> 1. Because i made it to the new age; by getting a computer.
> 2. To hopefully meet people; who have a genuine passion for reptiles.
> 3. To be able to trade with other herpers.
> 4. To learn more about the wonderful world of herps.



That about sums it up for me too

Sten


----------



## Slateman (Sep 21, 2005)

stencorp69 said:


> Hix said:
> 
> 
> > I joined to meet girls.
> ...



Yes . On Macarthur herp society meetings he try to charm some of our members always. He take his best clothing and you should see him in action.


----------



## Glimmerman (Sep 21, 2005)

I was told about this site after being a member of HHS for 6 months. I checked the site out and joined. Since them I have increased my herp knowledge by 300%, met some really top people & increased my collection with some (i think) beautiful specimens.

I thoroughly enjoy reading the threads, the humourous slaging matches over genetics and hybrids (which is actually educational aswell as humourous),The friday joke, keeping up to date with the herping world and reading other ppl's opinons and how they keep their herps. 

I also get free language lessons - Thanks Slatey.

When is the next APS Annoymous meeting.


----------



## raptor (Sep 21, 2005)

Because after keeping herps for some 30 odd years I realised how little I actually DO know.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 21, 2005)

To try and scam free herps from people


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 21, 2005)

Hahahaha Mags!


----------



## tourett (Sep 21, 2005)

junglemad said:


> I joined because I spend a bit of time surfing the net and combined a love of herpetology with my surfing activities.
> 
> The advantages of coming to this site are that there is a group of people on here who have experience at keeping and breeding who are ready to give their advice on questions one may have. There is a huge gap between what you read about in books and webpages and what successful keepers do to house and raise healthy animals. Herpetological experience of hundreds of years is what this site is about, freely available and shared readily.
> I have met several members here and a few live close enough for hands-on herp help. I was happy to show someone from here how to assist a slim hatchling after another member had shown me how. I have been advised on the best places to buy rodent supplies and such things herpers need too.
> ...



Same What Junglemad said.


----------



## darkness (Sep 21, 2005)

I joined cause out of all the sites I found while searching for info, this is the best one for asking questions and getting helpful answers from people that dont want to make you feel like an idiot for askling 

So thanks to all for being part of such a helpful site !


----------



## peterescue (Sep 21, 2005)

Magpie said:


> To try and scam free herps from people



so how are you doing so far?


----------



## soulweaver (Sep 21, 2005)

because i live in melb and its always raining so i need something to do until it clears....


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 21, 2005)

I joined because its near impossible to become involved in the herping game outside of the internet. Not that online communities have opened it up at all, but atleast on here I can advertise my wares without having to let people come to my house.
Now that APS is a bigger community it's useful in making contacts etc.

How terribly impersonal am I? :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Sep 21, 2005)

Glimmerman said:


> I also get free language lessons - Thanks Slatey.
> 
> LOL that is true mate. I am so sory about that. Thank you all for tolerance.
> Some times I cant understand what I writen my self. Specially if I read my own posts few weeks later


----------



## Hickson (Sep 21, 2005)

stencorp69 said:


> Hix said:
> 
> 
> > I joined to meet girls.
> ...



Hell yeah! 

Bryony, Pinkie, Nicole, Sheri, Vat69, Princess Fiona, johnbowemonie, Possum, Mudmum, Ouzo, Nome, Herps4Us to name a few.



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Sep 21, 2005)

sweeeet!


----------



## stencorp69 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Hell yeah!
> 
> Bryony, Pinkie, Nicole, Sheri, Vat69, Princess Fiona, johnbowemonie, Possum, Mudmum, Ouzo, Nome, Herps4Us to name a few.
> 
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Sep 21, 2005)

Pics are in the galleries, which aren't back up yet.

Met Bryony at the La Perouse Reptile Show;
Pinkie, Nicole and Sheri on the Night of the HP;
Met Mudmum at ARP;
johnbowemoinie at Teamsherman's place;
Princess Fiona, Vat69 and FaySmith at AHS;
PythonKisses at her BBQ;
Ouzo and Nome at the Bendigo Sutton Grange Tiger Snake Farm;
Possum and Herps4Us at Macarthur Herps Soc.

Still dying to meet Sexlatina.



Hix


----------



## Stevo (Sep 22, 2005)

moosenoose said:


> I joined because I heard Stevo is a hell of a butcher and knows how to put on an awesome BBQ!!! Speaking of which, when is the next one??? :wink:



I think we are nearly due with this weather warming up. Have to drown our sorrows after the loss.

Anyhow i joined because I was running out of people to drink with, apparently I'm annoying.


ps. on the subject of B.B.Q's here is a pic I promised Zo Zo i would post, I also promised Nigmax I wouldn't post but it just so hard to keep 2 promises and Zoe is better looking........


----------



## OuZo (Sep 22, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!    Thanx Stevo lol . Ya can't read the bit I wrote though...and I can't remember either lol.


----------



## OuZo (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, and Hix has been doing the rounds hey :lol:


----------



## The Rock (Sep 22, 2005)

Hix,- yeah but do they let you play?.
PS,-I joined because pilbara hasseled me so much to join, so its his falt that Im here so blame him.


----------



## The Rock (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh and I enjoy stirring Boa.


----------



## peterescue (Sep 22, 2005)

Did anyone join just because they liked being abused for having an opinion?


----------



## SEXSLATINA (Sep 22, 2005)

OOH Hixy sweet adorible little man.
It is so nice of you to mention your desire.
I am hard to get Hixy, not like the other girls here on APS.
You woul have to be real man my boy. I love hard hard and hard man.


----------



## FAY (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Hixy,
SEXSLATINA is probably a drag queen!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Magpie (Sep 22, 2005)

> Magpie wrote: ?To try and scam free herps from people
> 
> 
> so how are you doing so far?



Was doing alright till people found out I'm a fat, bald and ugly bloke and not a 16YO supermodel.


----------



## Gregory (Sep 22, 2005)

peterescue said:


> Did anyone join just because they liked being abused for having an opinion?




Not so much because I like the abuse Pete. It just seems to be the result of going against the flow.




Cheers, Greg.


----------



## SLACkra (Sep 22, 2005)

i joined to get a free snake 



> Ya can't read the bit I wrote though...and I can't remember either lol.



i can make "you are cute"


----------



## peterescue (Sep 22, 2005)

you may not be the last either.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 22, 2005)

Hix you weapon you :lol:


----------



## stencorp69 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Did anyone join just because they liked being abused for having an opinion?



No but as a Swans supporter that reason is strangly appealing


----------



## stencorp69 (Sep 22, 2005)

> No but as a Swans supporter that reason is strangly appealing



Especially over here in the West


----------



## Hickson (Sep 23, 2005)

Guys, come on.

I said "I joined to meet girls".

And that's what i meant. I enjoy talking to them, I enjoy their company. I didn't join to "play" with them, and Sexlatina - you can play hard to get all you like, I just want to meet you, that's all (sorry if that disappoints you).

Just wanted to clear this up in case anyone that hasn't met me got the idea I was a typical bloke with only one thing on his mind. One thing on his mind after reptiles, that is.

And I can see how some of the people I've mentioned could have been upset if they thought my interest in them was more than just cordial. Especially those that are spoken for.



Hix


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 23, 2005)

indicus wrote: ?1. Because i made it to the new age; by getting a computer. 
2. To hopefully meet people; who have a genuine passion for reptiles. 
3. To be able to trade with other herpers. 
4. To learn more about the wonderful world of herps.

Same as above, but also to open up a market for our rodent ranching. We still might open up again. Just depends if we can get a lease on some "rural"(farming) land, rather than working out of this area which is zoned a Horticultural(Fruit Growing) area. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Stevo (Sep 23, 2005)

This is what it said Zoe, I think he had too much red wine.........


----------



## Hickson (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow! He's got stretch marks!!!!!



Hix


----------



## The Rock (Sep 23, 2005)

Hix,- gee that was a good cover up. HE HE. Come on girls are fun to play with havent you learnt that yet.?


----------



## OuZo (Sep 23, 2005)

> Come on girls are fun to play with havent you learnt that yet.?



Only when they want to play back 

Thanx again Stevo lol. I remember now thinking his belly button looked like a smiley mouth so I put 2 lines above it for eyes :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Sep 23, 2005)

Is that his belly button? I thought it was some kind of stain.



Hix


----------



## junglemad (Sep 23, 2005)

What happened to "cutie"? Did he lean back too far on his chair????


----------



## peterescue (Sep 23, 2005)

Your only doing this because hes moved to Qld, he can still jump on his bike and be in melbourne within 18 hours.


----------



## OuZo (Sep 23, 2005)

> I think he had too much red wine.........



Nah I think it was the Sambucca


----------



## westhamsc (Sep 23, 2005)

> Nah I think it was the Sambucca


ha ha ha i remember that zo had fun playing with him  :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow Hix , My friend sexslatina was puting her hopes high up to charm you. She have broken heart now.
I love APS becaose we can talk about anything in chitchat. talking only herps all the time would be so boring.
And I like my friend Hixy.


----------



## Stevo (Sep 24, 2005)

peterescue said:


> Your only doing this because hes moved to Qld, he can still jump on his bike and be in melbourne within 18 hours.



Na I'm safe he sold the hog


----------



## Retic (Sep 24, 2005)

You would have been safe anyway, even if a Harley could have made it all that way it would have taken 18 days not hours  



Stevo said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > Your only doing this because hes moved to Qld, he can still jump on his bike and be in melbourne within 18 hours.
> ...


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 25, 2005)

> Hell yeah!
> 
> Bryony, Pinkie, Nicole, Sheri, Vat69, Princess Fiona, johnbowemonie, Possum, Mudmum, Ouzo, Nome, Herps4Us to name a few.
> 
> ...



BUT, was it as good for them as it was for you?>


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Sep 25, 2005)

boa said:


> You would have been safe anyway, even if a Harley could have made it all that way it would have taken 18 days not hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Sep 25, 2005)

I joined because i like to know what is going on in the reptile world. It is better to have a few hundred eyes and ears out there in society than it is to try find everything out that is happening yourself. This site is a good source of gossip and its a great way to find out who is who in the reptile industry. By the way i hate ignorance and i think anybody that posts insults on a forum is an ignorant fool. They just show how idiotic and foolish they are. I always say, you cant fight a battle of wits with an unarmed man!!!!!!!


----------

